# I don't know why my GPA is so low...



## Kit (Aug 12, 2006)

With no social life or a life in general, I should be excelling in school. Instead I'm barely keeping my gpa above a 3.0. I'm afraid that I'll graduate with a gpa that's below a 3.0 and I know people keep saying grades don't matter, but in my field (computer science) it does. Especially if you have very little experience, your GPA is what gets your foot in the door. 

I'm so very disappointed in myself, this was the semester where my gpa was suppose to improve, instead it's just going to stay the same (or I hope to God it does). Which I know isn't bad but I really need A's this semester to cushion my last few semesters because I know those won't be good at all considering the classes I have left.


----------



## SamuraiLostInTime (Nov 26, 2003)

My college time sucked too. I was super loner to the 7685th degree and even then I sucked at course work.

What year are you? And do you do CS because you like it, or because you sense it necessary (the path long droven?)?

If these courses you seem to stink at are courses outside of your interests then I don't see it as a particularly bad thing... I too would often care little for courses that weren't all too interesting to me... When I finally got semesters worth of my actual major and additional courses that I enjoyed, my GPA improved even though my (social?) life was a pile of crud anyway.

If grades are going to be a concern.... start some internships now. Get involved in the industry. You can start off cold with no connections and end up being sunk (You sunk my battleship!!) by your grades, or with connections get positions because people saw beyond your grades and knew you could do the work they wanted. You understand what I mean?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Kit said:


> With no social life or a life in general, I should be excelling in school.


Don't beat yourself up so much, hun. Social anxiety usually accompanies poor achievement, not because you're "stupid" by any means, but just because you can't concentrate due to all your anxiety.

Force yourself to get motivated. Find out what you need to do to get higher grades, and DO IT. I know you can. :yes

Besides, maybe your professors just suck. Or your college in general. :stu

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Social Anxiety does not cause you to have poor performance in school...If you really want to you can do good in school...I have SA to some degree but im getting a 3.7 GPA


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Johnny1234 said:


> Social Anxiety does not cause you to have poor performance in school...If you really want to you can do good in school...I have SA to some degree but im getting a 3.7 GPA


You obviously have mastery over your anxiety in school situations. I do, too, but I also recognize that some of us do not. SA often does accompany poor achievement. It has nothing to do with IQ, and more to do with feelings of low self-worth and an inability to concentrate and stay motivated.

xoxo
Maggi


----------

